# Was für ein PHP/Apache Server? (Gerät)



## IR-Bastian (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,

Mein Chef gönnt mir hier auf der Arbeit einen eigenen (neuen) Server für meine Intranetseite. *freu*

Was würdet ihr mir für einen Rechner emphelen?`Ich sollte da recht konkrete Vorschläge haben! Dieser wird dann bestellt und von mir eingerichtet,,

Ich habe recht wenig User die gleichzeitig Zugriff haben, aber diese machen recht aufwändige Operationen auf dem Server (Kompilierungen, Durchsuchen von RIESEN-Textdateien, PDF-Erzeugung etc.)

Einschränkung(Zitat - Chef): "Bloß nicht zu klein, aber auch nicht zu gigantisch!"

Also, Ideen?


----------



## Flex (12. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Preisangabe?

Der IBM System x3400 ist ganz nett.


----------



## IR-Bastian (12. Februar 2008)

Oh, das ist hier nen Weltkonzern,da sind die Kosten weitesgehens egal.(über 1000€ wirds natürlich brutal, aber ich kann mir ja versuchen dass dann bei Bedarf zu erlabern )

Leider habe ich keine Ahung von der Hardware.

IBM System x3400 sagst du... ist das denn schon ein ganz konkreter Rechner welchen ich dann da so hinstellen kann, oder nur ne Plattform die ich noch ausstatten muss?

Sollte irgendwas sein was ich hinstelle und fertig.


----------



## IR-Bastian (12. Februar 2008)

Weobei es auch mehr als 1000€ sein können - wenn dies denn übliche Kosten sind für Server!


----------

